# So now that we all have our tax documents . . .



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm assuming most of us have looked over our Uber and Lyft tax documents for the year. What is the overall percentage you guys are finding they kept? I haven't looked at Lyft yet. I can't bring myself to do it  however with Uber, my breakdown for the entire year was right at 60/40. Which I was guesstimating would be the breakdown. However someone so kindly pointed out to me, my breakdown should be more in my favor because of tips. I need to go back and refigure the numbers without tips being included but I'm definitely thinking this is looking more like 50/50 or even 40/60. What kind of numbers are you guys seeing?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm not ready to be depressed. I have not even looked at my numbers.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I'm assuming most of us have looked over our Uber and Lyft tax documents for the year. What is the overall percentage you guys are finding they kept? I haven't looked at Lyft yet. I can't bring myself to do it  however with Uber, my breakdown for the entire year was right at 60/40. Which I was guesstimating would be the breakdown. However someone so kindly pointed out to me, my breakdown should be more in my favor because of tips. I need to go back and refigure the numbers without tips being included but I'm definitely thinking this is looking more like 50/50 or even 40/60. What kind of numbers are you guys seeing?


I know I made more money driving than 
other jobs I was likely to be able to get
And was pretty happy w my cut 😎


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

im hoping some brave drivers post their high gross earnings and tell us how much they had to pay for taxes, generally curious. i only made a couple thousand but im hoping i can bs IRS enough to not pay much lol


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I really with by 1/25 I had all my tax documents ready to ship off. I'm lucky if I have them all by mid February.....


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> im hoping some brave drivers post their high gross earnings and tell us how much they had to pay for taxes, generally curious. i only made a couple thousand but im hoping i can bs IRS enough to not pay much lol


Total taxes is going to depend on total income, so that is going to be different if someone has other taxable income.

However, for the rideshare part - it's your tax bracket (in my case 12%) PLUS 15.3% self employment tax. So basically about 25-30%

Sorry to bust bubble... good news is you only pay tax on profit, so you can deduct mileage etc first.

I'm in it about $5000 this year to the IRS. Good thing I paid over $4000 in quarterly tax payments.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> im hoping some brave drivers post their high gross earnings and tell us how much they had to pay for taxes, generally curious. i only made a couple thousand but im hoping i can bs IRS enough to not pay much lol


Well I had my highest grossing year with Uber by like 20K but somehow I brought home less than a couple other years 🤷‍♀️ generally with my commission and mileage I have very little taxable income. The first couple year I was really nervous to the point I didn't even file because of anxiety LOL however when I finally did file, I was pleasantly surprised it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be means. It's a lot less than what we'd pay working a regular W-2 job. 



SHalester said:


> I really with by 1/25 I had all my tax documents ready to ship off. I'm lucky if I have them all by mid February.....


Well you should have Uber and Lyft tax documents. Obviously that's all that applies here


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Obviously that's all that applies here


in your reality, perhaps. Not everybody here does RS full time and their only income (or tax doc is a 1099) is RS. In fact, I'd say that is a small population. Bigger population does 'other' stuff that generates tax documents and many can't file until Feb or later.

Problem with painting with really wide paint brushes, huh¿


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> in your reality, perhaps. Not everybody here does RS full time and their only income (or tax doc is a 1099) is RS. In fact, I'd say that is a small population. Bigger population does 'other' stuff that generates tax documents and many can't file until Feb or later.
> 
> Problem with painting with really wide paint brushes, huh¿


 perhaps some folks need to level up to the wide brushes. The narrow brushes are really limiting. Anyways . . . I'm still not exactly sure what your comment has to do with my original post. Perhaps you didn't thoroughly read it? Just to highlight the main objective ⬇⬇⬇



Daisey77 said:


> I'm assuming most of us have looked over our UBER AND LYFT TAX DOCUMENTS for the year. What is the overall percentage you guys are finding THEY kept?


So again, what does your W-2 job or any other gig economy job have to do with the amount of uber and Lyft's Commission?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Lyft
168%
$2000 paid
$1184 collected from passengers


I worked one month on Lyft in 2022. 115 rides to satisfy a do 110 rides and earn $2000 my first month back guarantee.

so I got 168% of fares collected.


I was exactly $1,466.55 short of $2000 after 115 rides.

I could have done another 150-250 rides and still been under $2,000.

im truly shocked that the garauntee paid out without me having to sue.

Sure they tried to refuse paying me out but I blasted them on twitter and posted my support emails refusing to pay me.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I just finally looked at my Lyft documents. They took 49% but that's including tips so it's well over 50%. Uber's 40% was factoring in my tips as well so they got to be pushing upwards of 50%. It makes me wonder if the tips that folks have claimed are being taken from them are not so much being taken but are being used to balance out their targeted commission rate. Technically they're paying us our tips but perhaps they could be getting misclassified? We do know they are good at misclassifying😂


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Notes:
Drive part-time, 2 days /week
Partial year, collecting UI part of year
Been driving Uber since 2016, Lyft since 2017. May have grandfathered pay rate


*UBER*Trips495online miles6,135Gross$8,747.50Expenses, fees and taxes$2,394.25Net$6,353.25% taken (as shown on tax form)*27%*Non-cash Tips$838.24Gross minus tips$7,909.26% taken (minus tips)*30%**LYFT*Rides304Online miles5,225.14Gross$5,720.43Expenses, fees and taxes$2,311.53Net$3,408.90% taken*40%*Non-cash Tips$437.60Gross minus tips$5,282.83% taken (minus tips)*44%*


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

@Daisey77 sorry I missed the point. Uber got only 19% from me this year of what the riders paid. They took more than that, but I scored almost 10k worth of quest bonuses. 



Shrek said:


> I'm already on a quest... a quest to get my swamp back!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Willing to bet CA has the lowest take by Uber/Lyft percentage wise. To get an accurate picture it would have to be without tips, and bonuses.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Willing to bet CA has the lowest take by Uber/Lyft percentage wise. To get an accurate picture it would have to be without tips, and bonuses.


I count bonuses but not tips... reason being, yeah, they took more, but gave some of it back. For my way of thinking, I'm looking for the net amount they stole from me. Its usually much higher... this year was good because I hit like ALL the quests they dished.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Notes:
> Drive part-time, 2 days /week
> Partial year, collecting UI part of year
> Been driving Uber since 2016, Lyft since 2017. May have grandfathered pay rate
> ...


looks good to me, decent side cash on the weekends. Very similar situation as yourself, started in 2016 and haven't touched it since September 2021. Wished i started earlier in the year though. made $6k in 117hrs cuz abusing weekends is easy money


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I'm still not exactly sure what your comment has to do with my original post.


please. You know exactly what it meant. As well as my reply. No games, please.

The fact is there are many groups who post here. And yes, there is a group who ONLY do RS as it their sole income. However, that is not the majority in the 'real world.' So most of us need quit a few tax documents before we are 'done'.

Clear as mud, I hope. Play again, it's free.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> please. You know exactly what it meant. As well as my reply. No games, please.
> 
> The fact is there are many groups who post here. And yes, there is a group who ONLY do RS as it their sole income. However, that is not the majority in the 'real world.' So most of us need quit a few tax documents before we are 'done'.
> 
> Clear as mud, I hope. Play again, it's free.


And again, your other jobs have nothing to do with your Uber and Lyft 1099s or Uber and Lyft's Commission.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> And again, your other jobs have nothing to do with your Uber and Lyft 1099s or Uber and Lyft's Commission.


really? so if i have the uber 1099 and a few other W2s, then its (2) taxable net incomes? im always pretty clueless on taxes since i just pay a guy to do it...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> really? so if i have the uber 1099 and a few other W2s, then its (2) taxable net incomes? im always pretty clueless on taxes since i just pay a guy to do it...


The point of the OP was look at your Rideshare annual summary and let him know how much percent Lyft and Uber keep. It has nothing to do with filing your taxes.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

I actually made decent money (took home just over $40/hr and $2/mile), but lyft took over half of the total revenue that *I* generated as their cut…50.8%:


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So was it worth the $10,000 you made?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

My 2021 in review:

Uber:

Total Gross: $49,940 on 2727 trips
Uber's cut: $20,669 41.4%

Lyft:

Total Gross: $29,006 on 1470 trips
Lyft's cut: $11,393 39.3%

Total Combined Gross: $78,946 on 4197 trips
Total Net after Uber/Lyft fees: $46,884 before taxes and expenses

I lost a solid 5 weeks to a car accident and car repairs.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> And again, your other jobs have nothing to do with your Uber and Lyft 1099s or Uber and Lyft's Commission.


and again I'll state you are wrong. Paint brush meet way too wide.

Might want to review the thread title. For you to assume all here do RS as their only income is quite bizarre. There are many groups here.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> My 2021 in review:
> 
> Uber:
> 
> ...


Is this will driving fulltime every week for the entire 2021? or just side hustle? 

actually nevermind that comes out to be 89trips/week. Probably still above $40k after expenses/taxes? i thought 2021 was insane for promotions up until December. I assuming you would be doubled that number


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

You guys are not seriously just using the posted miles on your U/L sheets for deductible mikes are you?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> Is this will driving fulltime every week for the entire 2021? or just side hustle?
> 
> actually nevermind that comes out to be 89trips/week. Probably still above $40k after expenses/taxes? i thought 2021 was insane for promotions up until December. I assuming you would be doubled that number


Yes full time


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

80sDude said:


> You guys are not seriously just using the posted miles on your U/L sheets for deductible mikes are you?


I am sure some do, I do not. Uber/Lyft showed me 41k online miles, but I really drove 47k


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

80sDude said:


> You guys are not seriously just using the posted miles on your U/L sheets for deductible mikes are you?


i mean dont you have to unless you paid for some mile tracking app for proof? I did put all my miles in a notepad on my phone then later put it on excel, does that count? Im obviously gonna fluff that # up a bit lol


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> i mean dont you have to unless you paid for some mile tracking app for proof? I did put all my miles in a notepad on my phone then later put it on excel, does that count? Im obviously gonna fluff that # up a bit lol


I keep a spread sheet of my miles by day and week. I also keep all my gas receipts with the odometer reading written on the top. If I ever get audited I can produce every gas receipt, which will verify all the miles I claimed.


----------

